
The Missing OS - todsacerdoti
http://addxorrol.blogspot.com/2020/07/the-missing-os.html
======
mikewarot
In mainframe operating systems, you give a process a virtual disk, and some
I/O channels. The process has zero access to the rest of the system. A modern
system needs to do exactly the same thing, use Capabilities to specify access
a virtual machine has, and default to nothing else. On a datacenter scale.

------
haecceity
Kubernetes comes pretty close to what he's describing. It has 3 of 5
characteristics he's describing. I'm not sure if you want a cluster wide file
system for distributed applications. File systems usually don't have any sort
of synchronization and that'll be tons of trouble.

~~~
solresol
The wishlist reminds me a lot of VMS clusters. He forgot to add that he wanted
version control built into the filesystem, and then it would read like the
OpenVMS product sales training.

But VMS clusters were much smaller, so the complexity of the distributed key
stores were much simpler.

------
lproven
ISTM it could have benefited from a mention of Joyent's SmartOS, and also
perhaps that Plan 9 addresses a number of these issues.

